# HOB Protein Skimmer



## Krazykarl (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello,

I recently started a 17 gallon saltwater reef tank and I am researching HOB Protein Skimmers. I would like to get the best skimmer I can without totally breaking the bank. It has to be a HOB as I cannot fit an in the tank model and I do not have a sump. I was thinking either a Aqua C Remora, a Deltec MEC300 or an ATB multi use cone. I would greatly appreciate any opinions from all who have these or tied these skimmers.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

bump. Looking to get into a nano system myself, and have no clue


----------

